# Fall/Winter weather



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

Late fall/winter weather is hit or miss I know, but when you do catch a good day is vis better or worse than during the summer? Any other information about cool weather diving?


----------



## micbou (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll be in Florida next February with the Oriskany being the main reason for our trip. I hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Viz is hit or miss to in the winter. It's looking like it might be a good winter the blue waters coming in there's not much rain lately..


----------

